# Betablocker during pregnancy



## Fizzwizz (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi,

I suffer from sinus tachycardia (underlying cause never been found but cardiologist thinks maybe due to a viral infection I have had at somepoint). I have had the okay t to start IVF / ICSI (had the tachycardia for as long as I can remember with no issues), however, I need to take a betablocker to slow my heart rate.

I have read that in general betablockers are not a good idea in the first trimester but since I don't have a choice was wondering which one would be the safest (I currently take Bisoprolol). My doctor is happy to prescribe whichever one will be least likely to cause harm to a foetus but as a cardiologist isn't too sure which would be best - please could you advise?

Many thanks!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

This is a very specialist question and not really one that I am prepared to answer on this forum.

Beta blockers in general are associated with problems with placental blood flow and can lead to growth retardation of the fetus and other complications.

If unavoidable, then a selective beta 1 blocker is preferable.

Because of the risks associated, your consultant should ask the medicines information department in the pharmacy at the hospital. They will then do a proper search of all the latest information, if necessary asking the national specialist medicines information department for drugs in pregnancy. They will keep the results of their search for 21 years.

Another option is for your cardiologist to consult with a specialist in maternal heart conditions. Queen Charlotte's hospital in London is the place that springs to mind. I am not sure where you are in the country/world though.


----------

